
Introducing OpenCypher, the open graph query language project - ryguyrg
http://neo4j.com/blog/open-cypher-sql-for-graphs/
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you'd like us to send you
a repost invite. This is an experiment in giving good stories a second chance
at attention on HN.

